
The jaw-dropping engineering behind America’s next world-beating supercomputer - jerianasmith
http://www.eno8.com/blog/engineering-wizardry-powering-summit-supercomputer/
======
todd8
Not jaw-dropping engineering so much as a natural evolution by Oak-Ridge
National Laboratory. They moved from a design using 1 GPU for each CPU to one
with 3 GPUs per CPU.

Granted it's a lot of six GPU dual CPU units, 4600 of them. They're water
cooled, but so is my gaming PC.

I remember attending a lecture given by Seymour Cray on the design and
development of the Cray-1; that was jaw-dropping engineering. See [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cray#Cray_Research_Inc._and_Cr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cray#Cray_Research_Inc._and_Cray_Computer_Corporation:_1972_to_1996)

